

Web sites that can take a punch - blogimus
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/web-attacks-0317.html

======
devicenull
Is there anything more then this paper? I've tried to look online, and they
seem to have chosen a very common name for this.

It's definitely interesting, but I've seen way too many papers that never
actually release something useful.

~~~
pgbovine
_It's definitely interesting, but I've seen way too many papers that never
actually release something useful._

The primary goal of academic research isn't to build a production-quality
product. The hope is that in 5, 10, maybe even 20 years, entrepreneurs will
comb through the good ideas from academic papers and get the inspiration to
build real usable marketable products from them.

Edit: One example that comes to mind is all these JITs that are being built
for dynamic languages like Python (Unladen Swallow), Ruby (Rubinius), and
JavaScript (Tracemonkey). They all were heavily inspired by research done in
the mid-90's on JITs for the Self language, which nobody in the real world
actually used :)

